# Worst names for an ambulance service...



## Handsome Rob (Jun 18, 2011)

What are the absolute worst names, and the best, you have encountered?



Mine...mauran, ambu...anything, transaid, and rsi.

Best...mercy, guardian

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 18, 2011)

Lynch. Sure, it's a vanity name, but as I used to tell the nurses when they asked how to spell it, "Lynch, like the verb."


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 18, 2011)

I think anything that has "life" or "care" in it is just tired.

In our area we have LifeCare (stupid also because of the random capitalization), also Lifeline.   There's a company called Forrest Ambulance, and to make sure they are keeping up with the caring people they lettered "We Care" in quotes in all four sides of the box


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 18, 2011)

I still say if I ever run a HEMS operation it will be:
StarStatLifeRescueAirFlightCareEvac...just so I have all my bases covered .


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 18, 2011)

__________ Fire Rescue


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 18, 2011)

Taxi


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2011)

Also anything with "Star" in it should go.

MedStar, LifeStar, CareStar... ugh.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 18, 2011)

I always thought of something like "Elite, Tactical, First-Response Ambulance" would be appropriate. 

.....oh and it would be an IFT service.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I still say if I ever run a HEMS operation it will be:
> StarStatLifeRescueAirFlightCareEvac...just so I have all my bases covered .



lol, funny story from just yesterday.

I work occasional per diem at a remote health clinic that has only one road 90 miles long for ground access, 60 of it gravel.  Nearest hospital is 110 miles away.  Our minor patients go out by car, serious by ambulance from said hospital (2 hour wait and 5 hour round trip) critical go by fixed wing air amb.  There is no HEMS for over 700 miles.

We have a treated gravel airstrip, but the ground water has damaged it so that it is too soft for our fixed wing air ambulance.  The road had been damaged by spring runoff to the point that the ground ambulance is unable to get here.  A flood is forecast for the region next week which will put that road under water.  To transport our serious and critical patients out we have secured two Bell 204s which are on loan to us from forestry.  

When I radioed in for our patient transports yesterday I called us Thunderbird 1 and Thunderbird 2, 

For you young punks....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbirds_(TV_series)


----------



## Martyn (Jun 19, 2011)

/\
                                                       /   \
                                                      /     \
                                                         |
*YAY!!! Thunderbirds are GO!!!!*|​


abckidsmom said:


> I think anything that has "life" or "care" in it is just tired.
> 
> In our area we have LifeCare (stupid also because of the random capitalization), also Lifeline.   There's a company called Forrest Ambulance, and to make sure they are keeping up with the caring people they lettered "We Care" in quotes in all four sides of the box



I used to work for Lifecare NHS Trust in Caterham, Surrey, UK

Strangest I have seen here is PMT Ambulance Service. They regularly go into Sebring Hospital, Florida. PMT? Does that mean if you don't get out their way the get pissed?

(PMT (Pre Menstrual Tension) in the UK is the same as PMS)


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

Star is definitely overrated.

Alliance is the best if you ask me 

Patriot is ok. 

STAT and Schwartz. YUCK :blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2011)

Any sort of medical term name. PRN and STAT are probably the two biggest offenders. Also, any common words. How many "Care Ambulances" are there?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2011)

A little off topic but how long do you think it will be before Walmart gets in on the action. "Walcare". Can you imagine working on a Walmart owned ambulance  It's just a matter of time really.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> A little off topic but how long do you think it will be before Walmart gets in on the action. "Walcare". Can you imagine working on a Walmart owned ambulance  It's just a matter of time really.




You mean an IFT service that's honest with itself? It would be better than, say, Target Ambulance. Target Ambulance: Cheap service for deluded yuppies.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You mean an IFT service that's honest with itself? It would be better than, say, Target Ambulance. Target Ambulance: Cheap service for deluded yuppies.



As a pseudo yuppie I take offense to that.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 19, 2011)

Anything with an acronym, because it can be be played with. For example, AMR can be Another Moron Responding. 

Anything with care in the name. For example, Metroscare, Tran - scare, etc. 

Anything with life in the name. For example, Lifestar = Deathstar.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Any sort of medical term name. PRN and STAT are probably the two biggest offenders. Also, any common words. How many "Care Ambulances" are there?



Didn't you work for an ambulance service not too long ago that had a name like that...? AND did only IFT? 
OTOH, I work for a service that has it too... but if you ask one of our owners, it's all an acronym for something else.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You mean an IFT service that's honest with itself? It would be better than, say, Target Ambulance. Target Ambulance: Cheap service for deluded yuppies.



We did have a Target Emergency Response Team when I was a manager there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2011)

46Young said:


> Anything with an acronym, because it can be be played with. For example, AMR can be Another Moron Responding.
> .



Here in western Washington, AMR is "ahh, my ride!"


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 19, 2011)

AMR = American Mortality Rate 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2011)

If you're not familiar with CO... the Cripple Creek wheelchair van looks pretty offensive.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 19, 2011)

While before my time, Angels has always seemed like a silly name to me.  Response and General as well...

I'm not totally sure how I feel about vanity-named services (I work at one).


----------



## medicdan (Jun 19, 2011)

How about these?


----------



## medicdan (Jun 19, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> While before my time, Angels has always seemed like a silly name to me.  Response and General as well...
> 
> I'm not totally sure how I feel about vanity-named services (I work at one).



Mercy --> Response --> General --> Samaritan --> American
Anybody notice a pattern?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh there is also a Emergency Med Stat here which is dumb






And that is Universal EMS. For whatever reason. It reminds me of the Ghost Busters. lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Didn't you work for an ambulance service not too long ago that had a name like that...? AND did only IFT?
> OTOH, I work for a service that has it too... but if you ask one of our owners, it's all an acronym for something else.


You mean Rapid Ambulance? Meh, not the best of names, but I haven't heard of another Rapid Ambulance out there.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 19, 2011)

*Mother, Jugs, and Speed?*

How about when Fishbine Ambulance and Unity Ambulance amalgamated at the end of the movie and the ambulances were relabled F & U?


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, Emergency Ambulance Service out of Long Island:
http://www.emergencyambulanceservice.com/index.php


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 19, 2011)

ORNGE
No it's not an acronym. 
Www.ornge.ca


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2011)

WolfmanHarris said:


> ORNGE
> No it's not an acronym.
> Www.ornge.ca



Stupid name....but a kick *** service from what I hear.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling there's probably never been a cardiac monitor break the plane of the doors on this truck, despite the gigantic QRS complex on the side.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 19, 2011)

I personally think Stevens County Sheriff's Ambulance is the coolest name ever, but I may be biased.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why do I get the feeling there's probably never been a cardiac monitor break the plane of the doors on this truck, despite the gigantic QRS complex on the side.



I sure hope there has! It says paramedic on the side!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I sure hope there has! It says paramedic on the side!



Gee, I feel stupid now, completely missed that.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2011)

Another favorite


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jun 19, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Another favorite



We had a debate at work today and we both agreed that action scare has the best paint scheme of any Denver-metro private ambulance. Although AMR Colorado Springs looks pretty dang cool.

I'll agree that any "care" ambulance sounds over used. Same with medlifecareflightevac, it's just over used. I would call my ambulance company "almost made it" it would make me giggle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> We had a debate at work today and we both agreed that action scare has the best paint scheme of any Denver-metro private ambulance. Although AMR Colorado Springs looks pretty dang cool.
> 
> I'll agree that any "care" ambulance sounds over used. Same with medlifecareflightevac, it's just over used. I would call my ambulance company "almost made it" it would make me giggle.



God that picture brings back the worse month of my life working ambulance  But the newer ACA trucks have a damned good paint scheme.
When I worked near Odessa, there was an "Elite" Ambulance (at least Ithink that's the name) that had bright orange ambulances with magnetic logos on it... Those were... interesting...


----------



## Bullets (Jun 19, 2011)

i like the variety of _______ Police EMS we have here. Something about seeing a giant chevy tearing down the insterstate with POLICE in huge letters

add another to the care here in NJ, Maximum Care and Always Caring...LAME


----------



## exodus (Jun 19, 2011)

Pineapple Express - http://www.flickr.com/photos/southerncalifornian/3968462446/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Xtreme Care Ambulance - http://www.xtremecareambulance.com/index.html


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2011)

Apparently Pineapple Express Ambulance is now just Express Ambulance (do they do packages and priority mail too?).

Everytime I see Xtreme Care Ambulance I think of Howard and Kumar Go to White Castle.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Stupid name....but a kick *** service from what I hear.



Amazing clinicians, excellent education and medical oversight. I would love to practice in their environment, but as a career move I would not work there. Things are not from what I have seen myself and heard from current and former medics improving since it was moved from Provincial/private to the current private, non-profit/mini-fiefdom for their CEO.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Everytime I see Xtreme Care Ambulance I think of Howard and Kumar Go to White Castle.


Think the crews listen to Wilson Phillips while they're posting?


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Apparently Pineapple Express Ambulance is now just Express Ambulance (do they do packages and priority mail too?).



Also, ironically, it appears that they operate Ford E-Series ambulances, as opposed to the alternative ones based on the Chevy _Express_.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 20, 2011)

some of these names are hilarious...I thought (still do) that LA County was bad...lol

Also, I will add "ambu-" anything. And "trans-"...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 20, 2011)

I still chuckle at New Orleans EMS being initialed as NOEMS. It is kinda true though.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I still chuckle at New Orleans EMS being initialed as NOEMS. It is kinda true though.



How about the District of Columbia EMS' new name: DC FEMS? It's not only a feminine name but curses EMS at every mention "_ eff _ EMS". I'm sure the firefighters love it.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 20, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> How about the District of Columbia EMS' new name: FEMS? It's not only a feminine name but curses EMS at every mention "_ eff _ EMS"



LMFAO! I think we have a winner!

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2011)

Handsome Rob said:


> LMFAO! I think we have a winner!
> 
> sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.



For some commentary, direct from AD (Kelley Grayson), see http://ambulancedriverfiles.com/2011/06/theres-your-problem-right-there/


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think anything that has "life" or "care" in it is just tired.
> 
> In our area we have LifeCare (stupid also because of the random capitalization), also Lifeline.   There's a company called Forrest Ambulance, and to make sure they are keeping up with the caring people they lettered "We Care" in quotes in all four sides of the box



I think when someone puts "Care" in the name, like in a nursing home or ambulance name, they are compensating for lack of care  Because it seems the very worst places have "care" in the name.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Gee, I feel stupid now, completely missed that.



1st Responder actually isn't a bad service does 911 ALS up in the Chico, CA area.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 21, 2011)

*around here, we have.....*

the standard, interchangeable "MedStat", "First Call", "Pro-Med", and "Lifeguard". With those you could basically mix and match the first and second words of each for hours of fun of creating your own name ........ex. "FirstMed" or "LifeStat". The one that might trip you up would be "MedMed". 

There's also "EMPACT", Regional, Liberty, and Rural/Metro.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 21, 2011)

around here we have Pro-Transport 1.  

Never really got the name.  

Why the "one?"  

Then they are called a whole amalgamation of combos such as Pro-T, Pro-1, Transport-1 and Pro-Transport.  It's like throwing darts...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

Soldiers EMS.  And they exist.  And their ambulances hurt my eyes.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Soldiers EMS.  And they exist.  And their ambulances hurt my eyes.



that is truly hideous


----------



## njff/emt (Jun 21, 2011)

here in jersey i've seen Friendly Care, GEM, LifeStreams, AMBICAB, Medi-Taxi, Trans-Med, People Transport, Sunny, Virgo, Bell Medical, and my personal favorite FUCHS EMS. I'm sure there's more to see and I shall post more if I do. Btw Bullets I actually used to work for Always Caring or as we called Never Caring, but the decussion about them is a WHOLE new thread.


----------



## Nickel Plated (Jun 22, 2011)

exodus said:


> Pineapple Express



Cool name, shame that it was changed to some unimaginative "Copy-Paste Ambulance"



exodus said:


> Xtreme Care Ambulance



LOL, what's the EMS term for "mall-ninja"?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2011)

Nickel Plated said:


> Cool name, shame that it was changed to some unimaginative "Copy-Paste Ambulance"


----------



## RESQGUY (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know if it's been covered yet but, here in SOCAL there are quite a few versions of " CARE " you can receive.

Care
Americare
MAXCARE !!
Then if nothing else is working, there is .......
*XTREME CARE*


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 22, 2011)

RESQGUY said:


> I don't know if it's been covered yet but, here in SOCAL there are quite a few versions of " CARE " you can receive.
> 
> Care
> Americare
> ...



Right?! Gawd awful nomenclature in LA...

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 22, 2011)

RESQGUY said:


> *XTREME CARE*



heh... I wonder if the XTREME ift employees have to wear TACTICAL SHIRTS and TACTICAL PANTS, etc....  (tactical belts, tactical boots, tactical under armour undershirts, carry tactical flashlights......)


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> heh... I wonder if the XTREME ift employees have to wear TACTICAL SHIRTS and TACTICAL PANTS, etc....  (tactical belts, tactical boots, tactical under armour undershirts, carry tactical flashlights......)



I'm not sure, but here's a video of them posting at the local gas station...


----------



## njff/emt (Jul 27, 2011)

saw 2 new ones yesterday. SeniorCare out of NY, and i'm not making this up...Peter Pan Ambulance, i've also seen World Class


----------



## btkspot89 (Aug 7, 2011)

njff/emt said:


> here in jersey i've seen Friendly Care, GEM, LifeStreams, AMBICAB, Medi-Taxi, Trans-Med, People Transport, Sunny, Virgo, Bell Medical, and my personal favorite FUCHS EMS. I'm sure there's more to see and I shall post more if I do. Btw Bullets I actually used to work for Always Caring or as we called Never Caring, but the decussion about them is a WHOLE new thread.



While we are talking Jersey... On Time Ambulance?


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 11, 2011)

I just applied for a job at Ambustar.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 13, 2011)

Speaking of bad color schemes... I have seen pics of fire-based ambulance service where all trucks were colored black with red stripes. I thought the era of hearsebulances was over like 40 years ago.


----------



## Medic87 (Aug 13, 2011)

Foxbat said:


> Speaking of bad color schemes... I have seen pics of fire-based ambulance service where all trucks were colored black with red stripes. I thought the era of hearsebulances was over like 40 years ago.[/QUO
> Speaking of PA and NJ , I saw one ambulance company the other day called "Waves" !!!
> How the heck they come up with this kinda names ????


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 13, 2011)

The Priory in New Zealand of the Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St John of Jerusalem

... oops did Brown just say that?


----------



## deftdrummer (Aug 14, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> 1st Responder actually isn't a bad service does 911 ALS up in the Chico, CA area.



I just quit my job in the Chico area. I worked for a local hospital there and First Responder is a well respected company that has a HUGE number of rigs and runs 5x the calls the hospital based service I worked at did. 

On a side note, both companies are said to be merging soon, that is if AMR doesn't come and win the contract. So funny that First Responder wound up on here, I happen to think it is a decent name. Paint scheme is instantly recognizable too.


----------



## BrickEMT (Aug 14, 2011)

IDK if anyone here has seen the movie _Skidmarks_ (really bad btw), but they have two ambulance companies which I could see forming in my area:
BALS - Bay Area Life Support, and
DIC - Downtown Intensive Care


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 3, 2011)

Fuchs EMS....saw it in New Jersey


----------



## jemt (Sep 14, 2011)

One in Philadelphia is called Quick Help but its written like this on the truck.

Quick
Help
Call 911.


Amid 300 other IFT companies in the Philly area. DNA,Art of life, CPR, Mercylife.


----------



## Minnick27 (Sep 14, 2011)

I enjoy seeing the Rhythm trucks in Philly. The m is part of a rhythm strip in case you didn't see that coming.


----------



## Wes (Sep 14, 2011)

There are over 200 private ambulance services in Houston.  My favorite is Medi-Taxi.  Dark blue ambulance with the yellow/black checkerboard banding around it.


----------



## metro9 (Sep 19, 2011)

Over here we have E-one which sounds just like "ewan".  The local word for "I don't know" ^_^


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Soldiers EMS.  And they exist.  And their ambulances hurt my eyes.



Best part about soldier is that the last time it iced over in February, one of their rigs "crashed", aka banged into a curb in arlington, THEN AMR-Arl sideswiped them and had to get another AMR unit out there. It was like a giant cluster-f of boxes.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea, that's a bit of a fail, but the respiratory therapist is a win! Is that AMR?


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Soldiers EMS.  And they exist.  And their ambulances hurt my eyes.




Not anymore!

They sold out most of their IFT stuff to Guardian and started doing TDCJ transfers.

Then they tried to change their name to LifeCare EMS...

Then they went tits up...and refused to pay their employees their last wages.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I know the pictured ambulance...


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I think I know the pictured ambulance...



You might.  They had a station out in Tennessee Colony.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2011)

Actually I think I know it better than that...like it's my ride tomorrow...


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Actually I think I know it better than that...like it's my ride tomorrow...



Ahhhh.....


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Actually I think I know it better than that...like it's my ride tomorrow...



I'm sorry lol


----------



## tiffany9902 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 23, 2011)

I think there was a study that read that most companies that are named after people's names or really authentic sounding were pretty successful, whereas some that use -care, ambu-, life, usually dont do well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> I think there was a study that read that most companies that are named after people's names or really authentic sounding were pretty successful, whereas some that use -care, ambu-, life, usually dont do well.



Your gonna have to site a source to make a claim like that. Or someone else can, I don't particularly care, but thats a pretty open statement.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Your gonna have to site a source to make a claim like that. Or someone else can, I don't particularly care, but thats a pretty open statement.



I heard it from a friend that read it... I'll ask him if he has a URL or site where that was read. ^_^


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 23, 2011)

A source would be good but it sounds reasonable.

Long time players around here include Bowers and McCormick.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> A source would be good but it sounds reasonable.
> 
> Long time players around here include Bowers and McCormick.



The funny thing is then you dive into Orange County and the respectable players are the ones with the generic name, such as Care and Doctors.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The funny thing is then you dive into Orange County and the respectable players are the ones with the generic name, such as *Care*



Care Bears??


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Care Bears??


Could be worse.
/Former member of the Lynch Mob.


----------



## mattulance (Oct 29, 2011)

Gentle Care Transport (yellow and red units) some still said "litter van" on the side.


----------



## JCyrus (Nov 22, 2011)

One of the biggest services in my home county is Mutual Aid Ambulance Service...

It sounded cool and official when I was a kid, but now it seems eh.


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Nov 25, 2011)

We are the Stevens County Sheriff's Ambulance. I get asked A LOT if we only transport prisoners.............


----------



## Bosco578 (Nov 25, 2011)

Priapism EMS:unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2011)

"sorry, your grandpa is gonna die" ambulance service.


----------



## RuralMedik (Nov 26, 2011)

My personal non-favorite is "Chores & Errands Ambulance Service", near Richlands, Virginia.  It's a half-assed convalescent service, and I've personally witnessed them smoking in their ambulances.  It was started by some guy who had a "honey-do" service, and decided to carry the name over when he began his horizontal taxi service.


----------



## pa132399 (Nov 27, 2011)

njff/emt said:


> here in jersey i've seen Friendly Care, GEM, LifeStreams, AMBICAB, Medi-Taxi, Trans-Med, People Transport, Sunny, Virgo, Bell Medical, and my personal favorite FUCHS EMS. I'm sure there's more to see and I shall post more if I do. Btw Bullets I actually used to work for Always Caring or as we called Never Caring, but the decussion about them is a WHOLE new thread.



funny part is i work in an area where we have transmed and i also see sunny ambulances.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Lynch. Sure, it's a vanity name, but as I used to tell the nurses when they asked how to spell it, "Lynch, like the verb."



there was a joke going around about that company (look youre never coming home). tasteless yes, but still funny.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently saw "Greyhound Ambulance"

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw "Integhearty Ambulance" at the VA yesterday, complete with cheesy graphics of an EKG strip surrounded by a heart.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 20, 2011)

Rescue Service International... which is, to the best of my knowledge, neither involved with "rescues" nor international.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Rescue Service International... which is, to the best of my knowledge, neither involved with "rescues" nor international.



Founded by these guys?


----------



## stlukescj11 (Dec 22, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think anything that has "life" or "care" in it is just tired.
> 
> In our area we have LifeCare (stupid also because of the random capitalization), also Lifeline.   There's a company called Forrest Ambulance, and to make sure they are keeping up with the caring people they lettered "We Care" in quotes in all four sides of the box



We have LifeStar


----------



## responder44 (Dec 30, 2011)

Back in the late '80s, service out of Houston by the name of P&S Ambulance, some great people working for them but we would always kid them that P&S meant   P*ss and S**t.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2011)

ATM Ambulance

Insurance Ambulance

or my personal favorite...

Life Ambulance, El Paso, TX. 

Honorable mention to Soldier's EMS for tacky paint jobs and the my platoon's "Voodoo" name for their fearless defense of the snack table at the DFAC.


----------



## Devilz311 (Dec 31, 2011)

The name was mentioned a few posts back, but I still get a laugh from GEM ambulance.  The slogan under the GEM title is "Going the extra mile..."

I think it should have another line that reads: "...Because that's how we bill..."


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2012)

Meditaxi or B&M Ambulance


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 3, 2012)

Saw this in NJ on the side of a rig...

Exceptional
   Medical
      Transport


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 3, 2012)

Around the state here there's Able, Compassion Plus, Dedicated, Lifeguard, Operation Life, Personal Care, Prompt, and STAT.  Of course there are plenty of Med-, Life-, and Care- services too.


----------



## jemt (Jan 4, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> Saw this in NJ on the side of a rig...
> 
> Exceptional
> Medical
> Transport




That company actually holds the BLS 911 contract for Atlantic City.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a little off topic. but, Here in Jacksonville Florida there is a children's daycare called 

"hands on children museum"


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2012)

Drewwoods said:


> This is a little off topic. but, Here in Jacksonville Florida there is a children's daycare called
> 
> "hands on children museum"


----------



## Forrest (Jan 27, 2012)

Get my paychecks from Community Care Ambulance Network. Abreviated as CCAN we refer to it as "CCAN'T", or Community Scare.
Physicians transport, Med star, Life care, Tri-county inhabit our area too.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## riders88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Saw a service the other day called  Touchwood EMS....


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2012)

riders88 said:


> Saw a service the other day called  Touchwood EMS....




I would expect something like that around Cardiff, Wales. Does the owner wear a large overcoat?


----------



## KyleG (Jan 29, 2012)

They have since changed but...... Pineapple Express, yes like the movie about weed.


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Jan 30, 2012)

I once managed a simulation lab that previous management wanted to give a very long winded name.  Its initials spelled out "CASH ATM".

Really.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> Saw this in NJ on the side of a rig...
> 
> Exceptional
> Medical
> Transport





jemt said:


> That company actually holds the BLS 911 contract for Atlantic City.



And they have the largest non-hospital-based CCT program in South Jersey, too. Decent uniforms, and a fair bit of corporate pride.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

This one is just plain funny. I think lawyers got involved for trademark infringement:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 6, 2012)

Eagle Medical Transport
Gentle Care Transport Inc


----------



## mhemt (Mar 9, 2012)

*Mile High Ambulance*

Living in the Denver area I like the Mile High Ambulance name and the trucks. The works is All American.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Are employees of Mile High Ambulance a member of the Mile High Club?


----------



## mhemt (Mar 10, 2012)

I am thinking that is a prerequisite prior to being hired lol. They keep the windows tinted so it is hard to see what is going on inside.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 10, 2012)

Not real, that I know of;

MEDI CARE

MEDIC AID

:rofl:


----------



## gfrmedic (Mar 10, 2012)

*Win*

DRT...West of central Virginia
deltaresponseteam.com


----------



## Shepard (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe already posted, but passed them at a hospital and had to take a closer look... Cabulance Comfort Ambulance. Somewhere in the East Bay Area, California.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 21, 2012)

EFDUnit823 said:


> Not real, that I know of;
> 
> MEDI CARE
> 
> ...



I seriously laughed out loud at this one lol. Kudos.


----------



## lil'red (Mar 26, 2012)

There is an ambulance service in south Mississippi that's named.......ASAP Ambulance service!!!


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 27, 2012)

We do (or maybe did, I haven't seen them around recently) have Top Ambulance.

We also have MedStar and Pridestar, both of which I find so immensely lame.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 27, 2012)

lil'red said:


> There is an ambulance service in south Mississippi that's named.......ASAP Ambulance service!!!



What's their motto? 

"Yeah, yeah...we're getting there..."


----------



## lil'red (Mar 28, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> What's their motto?
> 
> "Yeah, yeah...we're getting there..."



I have no idea. I just saw it last week at UMMC.:wacko:


----------



## Mad Max (Mar 28, 2012)

While I'm sure the sentiment is there, we have a private company here by the name of Lifeguard.  I can't help but think of a swimming pool whenever I see it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 29, 2012)

I have always liked tri-med.  "We try..."


----------



## beantown native (Mar 29, 2012)

Mass had a bunch of privates.. Charter ambulance, Eastern, Baystate, community,professional,frontline, chaulk ... all were rather big, and all but 1 i think went out of business. In the county I am in in florida, The county has an ambulance that says B.R.A.T.    stands for ( and says it on the side) body removal and transport.. lol


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Mar 29, 2012)

We rolled up on a non- emergency van the other day titled  "A Caring Transportation Company"...and then beside the name had a couple stick figures... Will take a pic if I see it again.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good Shepard (gold and forest green rigs), Medi-star (all white with an ugly green star of life on the rear windows), Rescue-1 (pastel red on the lower half and pastel blue on the upper and stars everywhere (it looked like something you'd see at a circus).


----------



## firetender (Mar 29, 2012)

I worked for Beacon Livery Service. All it said was Beacon and the Units were labeled Ambulance just like usual.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 31, 2012)

I read that quickly, thought it said Bacon. 

I was very excited.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Apr 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Also anything with "Star" in it should go.
> 
> MedStar, LifeStar, CareStar... ugh.



Damn, I run with Star City VFD. lol. 

I agree with the "Care" 's though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2012)

FireWA1 said:


> I have always liked tri-med.  "We try..."



TriMed. It was named that because they had three businesses. Towing, cabulance and ambulance. 

When I was there it was always known as TriDead.


----------



## Melmd (May 5, 2012)

DIC- Downtown Intensive Care  

From the movie skidmark http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBKaDz4v9bE&feature=autoplay&list=PLF40C1DFA5C34DFBE&playnext=2


----------



## MochaRaf (May 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> TriMed. It was named that because they had three businesses. Towing, cabulance and ambulance.
> 
> When I was there it was always known as TriDead.



Are you saying that after you left they went back to being called "TriMed"?


----------



## Medic2409 (May 5, 2012)

Hmmm.....saw this the other day.














Can't be real, but the pics are.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2012)

Where was it? I'm sending an app forthwith!


----------



## mm505 (May 5, 2012)

North of Atlanta is a real good service called Puckett Ambulance Service.  You just have to make sure you spell it with a "P" and not an "F"!


----------



## OzAmbo (May 5, 2012)

Did F+B and Unity make an appearence? :rofl:


----------



## Heylove (May 11, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> ORNGE
> No it's not an acronym.



Does anything rhyme with it?


----------



## mm505 (May 11, 2012)

Heylove said:


> Does anything rhyme with it?



It rhymes with purple!   :rofl:


----------



## bw2529 (May 21, 2012)

"Life Team" in Harrisburg PA.

Saw them when I was there for the Fire Expo this year...

(sorry if it has been mentioned already, I did search!)


----------



## frdude1000 (May 21, 2012)

B.A.L.S. Bay Area Life Support
D.I.C. Downtown Intensive Care


----------



## Anomalous (Jun 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> There's a company called Forrest Ambulance, and to make sure they are keeping up with the caring people they lettered "We Care" in quotes in all four sides of the box




Near us there is a "Forrest Fire Department".  Sounds weird when they get paged


----------



## Engine3/emt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hahahah some of these post are hilarious!


----------



## mhemt (Jun 29, 2012)

*i Dont care*

How about iCare ambulance I don't care for that name. icareambulance.com


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 29, 2012)

frdude1000 said:


> B.A.L.S. Bay Area Life Support
> D.I.C. Downtown Intensive Care



Someone saw "skidmarks."


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 29, 2012)

Medic2409 said:


> Hmmm.....saw this the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to google that, its the "Slambulance", a party ambulance for rent.


----------



## Medic2409 (Jun 29, 2012)

Actually had a news story about this ambulance the other day:
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Paramedics-Dont-Approve-of-Old-Ambulance-151212655.html

From the article:
"It's a limo...it's not supposed to look like a real ambulance."

Hmmm....Star of Life?  Lights?  

I agree, I don't like it.


----------



## MRSA (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm making an EMT comic.

The company I put down was "Last Ride Ambulance" with the slogan "we always hope it will be your last ride"

I feel pretty certain that was the worst yet classiest name I could come up with


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

mhemt said:


> How about iCare ambulance I don't care for that name. icareambulance.com



I wonder if their rigs are equipped with Apple products... LOL!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2012)

mhemt said:


> How about iCare ambulance I don't care for that name. icareambulance.com


I love it when ambulance service names comes pre-setup with their own little joke. Like "iDon'tCare Ambulance."


----------



## that13gurl13 (Jul 3, 2012)

*worst names in San Diego*

ER Ambulances....
Xtreme Care Ambulances( I just watched one of their rigs get towed back to station recently)
Priority One
Air Care(I have only seen their ambualnces.. never a plane)
Greyhound Ambulances
Medfleet


----------



## MRSA (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw a new ambulance name today that had me and my partner cracking up!

"Supreme Ambulance"

I lol'd. We then proceeded to joke how Supremely BLS they are


----------



## med51fl (Jul 13, 2012)

Positive Mobility Ambulance...
National Health Transport (NHT)...
STAT Trans...


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 13, 2012)

AAA Transport -All American Ambulance... I really thought it was some roadside assistance unit when I first saw one of their ambulances


----------



## Skittles (Jul 16, 2012)

bw2529 said:


> "Life Team" in Harrisburg PA.
> 
> Saw them when I was there for the Fire Expo this year...
> 
> (sorry if it has been mentioned already, I did search!)



Is that a good one or a bad one?

The life flights in the area are LifeLion, and the shape of the helicopter is reminiscent of a dolphin.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jul 16, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 6, 2012)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Indeed



Putting a sinus rhythm on the side of an ambulance (or taco truck) is just so tachy. 

BA-BUM CHING!

Thank you, thank you. I'm here all week. *bow*


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 6, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Putting a sinus rhythm on the side of an ambulance (or taco truck) is just so tachy.
> 
> BA-BUM CHING!
> 
> Thank you, thank you. I'm here all week. *bow*



:rofl:


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 10, 2012)

Its easy to pick out terrible names for ambulance companies.  What are some great company names that you see around that aren't based on city names, geography, etc?  Or if you were to start a company, what would your cool name be?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2012)

I work for a family owned company and that is our name. I like it, it is more distinctive than the usual private company malarkey, though there are no shortage of family named companies in the area. Plus our faux gold lettering is classy. Maybe.


----------



## chillybreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

yesterday I saw an ambulance that said Friendly Medical Transport!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

If only it was "friendly medical livery" then you could say you work for FML.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I work for a family owned company and that is our name. I like it, it is more distinctive than the usual private company malarkey, though there are no shortage of family named companies in the area. Plus our faux gold lettering is classy. *Maybe*.


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I work for a family owned company and that is our name. I like it, it is more distinctive than the usual private company malarkey, though there are no shortage of family named companies in the area. Plus our faux gold lettering is classy. Maybe.



I thought your lettering was real gold leaf?


----------



## Steffah (Aug 12, 2012)

Mad Max said:


> While I'm sure the sentiment is there, we have a private company here by the name of Lifeguard.  I can't help but think of a swimming pool whenever I see it.



Their ambulances confused the heck out of me when I was a kid.

Chariot always cracks me up :rofl:


----------



## Steffah (Aug 12, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 12, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> I thought your lettering was real gold leaf?



I guess it's gold leaf, but it's the kind that the rich suburban fire departments have with actual gold in it. We have rolls of the stuff in the base, along logos and seals sized for any application. Including the inside of the doors, some trucks have the company name in 11 places, and that does not include equipment with logos on it. :wacko:


----------



## SSwain (Aug 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Also anything with "Star" in it should go.
> 
> MedStar, LifeStar, CareStar... ugh.



Deathstar?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Deathstar?



We've got Deathstar!


----------

